# Hunting Club



## pffjeff (Jun 5, 2012)

I am looking for a place to hunt deer. I just want a place I can hunt in  the second week of Nov. That all I have time for. Possible to bring my son, Jake ..he is 9. Just want to put meat in the freeze and spend time with my son.


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (Jun 6, 2012)

Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 4 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas. dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols lanier and clinch counties in georgia. HUGE swamp with 7 small fishing ponds inside. 400 yard shooting range with shooting house. 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia Email for pictures
if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Shorty Brown (229) 569-0086_________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## westbrook (Jun 6, 2012)

Have hunting club in Washington County, Deer, Hogs, Turkeys, and Ducks. Campground with elect. Pin-in, Pin-out System. Call 478-552-8811     600.00 per year


----------



## rutledgerm (Jun 6, 2012)

Have a Lease in Stewart County.   Between  Lumpkin  &  Benovlance Ga. We have a camp house to stay in all you need to be comfortable. Also have two campsites with full hookups. Dues for the year $1000.00 includes electric and food plots. Call 352-427-4985 for details. Or email me at rutledgerm@hotmail.com


----------



## Buck Hunter (Jun 7, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## AMBWANA (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a club in emanuel co. , close to Vidilia its a large tract of land with very few members mostlt family. I have lots of food plots and fields with two people stands on them great for parent and son or daughter. the second week of nov. is right at the end of our rut. I always have several father sons here that week. My brother-in-laws from FLA. come that week. PM me I might have what your looking for.


----------



## Bluesprings (Jun 20, 2012)

Blue Springs Hunting club 4,700 acres - 5 1/2 miles of planted power line and 3 miles of black creek run through club. Quality deer managed for 7 years. 13 club power line stands, personal food plots.
Camp site with power, sewer & water. Deer, turkey & hog hunting, fishing pond. Savannah River boat landing access.
(25 members max, only 7 spots available) located off hwy 24 between newington and sylvania
$1,500 (no dog hunting)


----------

